# Upgrade sliding mitre saw



## fred55 (23 Nov 2020)

There are some of you out there who know far more than me about tools - I have a old sliding mitre saw (noisy on its 3 set of brushes and not accurate) and want to upgrade for christmas to a new or 2nd hand 240v Dewalt or Makita but would like the replacement to use 250 254mm size blades. I have a collection and want to be interchangeable with my Startrite saw bench - any recommendations ?


----------



## BHwoodworking (5 Jan 2021)

makita LS1019l

i have the cordless version, the dls110z. nice bit of kit and very smooth. it also uses a forward slide design, which the dewalt uses the older version, where the rail sticks out the back. having used both, i can say that the makita is a lot nicer, it is like a well tamed horse that pulls when you want it, but the dewalt, it kicks like a bronco. cant comment on accuracy, as have only used both for framing. the dust collection on the makita is also a lot better than the dewalt, and even is equal if not better than the festool kapex (sorry kapex fans!!)


----------



## Doug71 (5 Jan 2021)

fred55 said:


> There are some of you out there who know far more than me about tools - I have a old sliding mitre saw (noisy on its 3 set of brushes and not accurate) and want to upgrade for christmas to a new or 2nd hand 240v Dewalt or Makita but would like the replacement to use 250 254mm size blades. I have a collection and want to be interchangeable with my Startrite saw bench - any recommendations ?



You shouldn't really use the same blades in a mitre saw and table saw.

Mitre saw blades should have a negative hook so they don't grab.

Table saw blades have a positive hook to pull the timber down to the table.

That is a simplified version, search up on here for more info, I will add a link if I can find one.


----------



## BHwoodworking (5 Jan 2021)

i forgot to mention. if you do want to swop blades, witch isn't recommended, the makita can take a 254/255 x 30mm blade.


----------



## Soylent1 (5 Jan 2021)

Makita ls1018
Is a great saw, very smooth, and accurate straigt out the box however I wish I had gone for the forward slide model as it takes up a lot of room with the rails sticking out the back.


----------



## Terrytpot (12 Jan 2021)

I've got a Dewalt DW717XPS which I almost really like. Works as well as most similar saws but like lots of them the dust spreading by it is quite appalling but it's biggest flaw by far is one that isn't shared by the Bosch glides. Unfortunately when I made my choice the Bosch had only just hit the market and as it was a new and untested design I wasn't prepared to risk so much cash on a gamble that they'd got it right whereas the Dewalt was a tried and trusted design with nothing but recommendations from all and sundry! It seems like they did as I've not heard of any complaints of inaccuracy or glide issues so if real estate to use a sms is an issue for you ,like it is for me, then get a Bosch glide saw as the footprint they have uses up far less space.


----------



## cd1964 (24 Oct 2022)

BHwoodworking said:


> makita LS1019l
> 
> i have the cordless version, the dls110z. nice bit of kit and very smooth. it also uses a forward slide design, which the dewalt uses the older version, where the rail sticks out the back. having used both, i can say that the makita is a lot nicer, it is like a well tamed horse that pulls when you want it, but the dewalt, it kicks like a bronco. cant comment on accuracy, as have only used both for framing. the dust collection on the makita is also a lot better than the dewalt, and even is equal if not better than the festool kapex (sorry kapex fans!!)


Hi.. Does your dls110z have a Lazer guide.? I really like the look and the good reviews it gets but can't find any info about the Lazer guide which is something I'd like to have.


----------



## bp122 (24 Oct 2022)

Don't know what your budget is but the Bosch Glide is just awesome. I bought mine second hand from another forum member and I cannot recommend it enough. I have also used the Makita one at work, which is also very nice but I prefer my Bosch as it is a joy to use and is very compact when locked away, I feel. Could be wrong. 

The dust collection spout or cover is slightly bigger on Makita, but you can make your own for any saw you have to improve the collection. 

I must say, the models where the rails move are a pain in terms of space.


----------



## xmetal (25 Oct 2022)

cd1964 said:


> Hi.. Does your dls110z have a Lazer guide.? I really like the look and the good reviews it gets but can't find any info about the Lazer guide which is something I'd like to have.



I have the DLS110Z too. A great saw. No it doesn't come with a laser guide but I made up a guide using a sewing led light array. It lights up either side of the blade and leaves a shadow directly under the blade. The laser is to one side of the blade on the LS1019l.


----------

